# Please change my username



## om30tools (Mar 6, 2016)

Hi I would like to change my username as it no longer resonates with me.
I have done a lot of personal growth and it is time to drop this username once and for all. 

Please advise on how to change my username

Thank you.


----------



## Hannes_F (Mar 6, 2016)

Hi there, liking the vibe of this request but we mods can not do it. I informed the forum admin who will certainly get in contact with you.


----------



## om30tools (Mar 6, 2016)

Thank you very much Hannes


----------



## creativeforge (Mar 6, 2016)

OK, it's been done! 

All the best,

Andre


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 7, 2016)

Call it my 54 gift....


----------



## JTJohnson (Feb 28, 2017)

How did this get sorted? I'd like to change mine as it was a mistake


----------



## mc_deli (Feb 28, 2017)

Jakeyboy29 said:


> How did this get sorted? I'd like to change mine as it was a mistake


Yo Jakeyboy!


----------



## mc_deli (Feb 28, 2017)

Wakey wakey Jakeyboy!


----------



## Daniel Petras (Feb 28, 2017)

Jakeyboy29 said:


> How did this get sorted? I'd like to change mine as it was a mistake


I'll sell my name to you if you're interested. Just imagine how much it could be worth in a couple years time.


----------



## tokatila (Feb 28, 2017)

Sonorityscape said:


> I'll sell my name to you if you're interested. Just imagine how much it could be worth in a couple years time.



Daniel or Petras? Bulk discount for both?


----------



## JTJohnson (Feb 28, 2017)

Come on guys please don't ha. Impulse name decision as my first option was taken. Just shows the eagerness i had to join you lot


----------



## mc_deli (Feb 28, 2017)

Jakeyboy29 said:


> Come on guys please don't ha. Impulse name decision as my first option was taken. Just shows the eagerness i had to join you lot


Pardon Jakeyboy, come again?
You mean JakeyBabes had gone!!!


----------



## JTJohnson (Feb 28, 2017)

It was JBaby but yes indeed it was taken :-(. Are you still rapping about sandwiches?


----------



## creativeforge (Feb 28, 2017)

Hey, email me at [email protected] and I'll help you.

Cheers,

André


----------



## JTJohnson (Feb 28, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> Hey, email me at [email protected] and I'll help you.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> André


Thanks for being the one that actually helped brother but kudos on the guys with the banter! I emailed the owner of the site and they changed it for me. Thank you Andre


----------



## creativeforge (Feb 28, 2017)

You're welcome, glad you got that fixed.


----------



## chillbot (Feb 28, 2017)

I would like my username changed to "Rctec" please.


----------



## Fab (Mar 4, 2017)

I want 'Headshot' > I hear that's available now


----------



## Fab (Mar 4, 2017)

^oh he didnt't


----------



## St0rMl0rD (Nov 25, 2018)

Hi, is it possible for an admin to change my username to JureJerebic?


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 25, 2018)

Id like to replace mine with synthpunk whcih is a cool name... although i think would automatically owe someone money


----------



## tmhuud (Nov 25, 2018)

Lol


----------



## Billy Palmer (Jun 4, 2020)

Hi,
I'd love to change my name to 'Billy Palmer'.
Thank you


----------



## ahorsewhocandrive (Jun 14, 2020)

hello please change my username to ahorsewhocandrive thank you


----------



## creativeforge (Jun 14, 2020)

ahorsewhocandrive said:


> hello please change my username to ahorsewhocandrive thank you



OK, done!


----------



## chillbot (Jun 14, 2020)

@creativeforge @Mike Greene petition to limit usernames to 13 characters, please.

Signed,

ProfoundSilenc
e

ahorsewhocand
rive

givemeenoughro
pe

greg

AlexanderSchib
orr

C'mon how many composers here have OCD have some mercy on us!


----------



## creativeforge (Jun 14, 2020)

chillbot said:


> @creativeforge @Mike Greene petition to limit usernames to 13 characters, please.
> 
> Signed,
> 
> ...



You mean: 

"C'mon, how many composers here have OCD? Have some mercy on us!"


----------



## Diablo IV (Jun 14, 2020)

I want to change to "Diablo 4" as it's been announced it's in the works, can you make this possible please?


----------



## CT (Jun 14, 2020)

Can I be Mike T instead of miket, that seems very confusing for people.


----------



## creativeforge (Jun 15, 2020)

Mike T said:


> Can I be Mike T instead of miket, that seems very confusing for people.



OK, done!


----------



## creativeforge (Jun 15, 2020)

Diablo3 said:


> I want to change to "Diablo 4" as it's been announced it's in the works, can you make this possible please?



Don't want to dash your hopes but Diablo 4 is not ever considered for release. 

BUT there's Diablo IV coming up, though. What do you say? 

Just confirm whichever, and it will be done.


----------



## Diablo IV (Jun 15, 2020)

creativeforge said:


> Don't want to dash your hopes but Diablo 4 is not ever considered for release.
> 
> BUT there's Diablo IV coming up, though. What do you say?
> 
> Just confirm whichever, and it will be done.



Love it, reads so nice, has a nice ROYAL sound to it. 
*Confirmed!*
(I hope we can keep the space between "Diablo" and "IV")


----------



## creativeforge (Jun 15, 2020)

Diablo IV said:


> Love it, reads so nice, has a nice ROYAL sound to it.
> *Confirmed!*
> (I hope we can keep the space between "Diablo" and "IV")



Done!  

Diablo IV you are! 👿


----------



## Diablo IV (Jun 16, 2020)

creativeforge said:


> Done!
> 
> Diablo IV you are! 👿



At first, I came to jest about the topic, then as I was writing my first comment in this thread... suddenly I wasn't jesting, but wanting to change my username. Idk what got into me!

Thanks so much creativeforge

I am now complete!  (why does it show purple and not red? beats me)
*








😈 Smiling Face with Horns Emoji


A face, usually purple, with devil horns, a wide grin, and eyes and eyebrows scrunched downward in the same manner as 😠 Angry Face on most platforms. Google’s design is red and Facebook’s has…




emojipedia.org




*


----------



## creativeforge (Jun 16, 2020)

Diablo IV said:


> (why does it show purple and not red? beats me)



Maybe he's channeling his inner Barney, not being a meany... 

You got this one...


----------



## Diablo IV (Jun 16, 2020)

Awesome, edited my last post with your image, thanks again, lol.


----------



## Dyllan (Jun 24, 2020)

Please change mine to Dyllan Mills-Harten


----------



## Mike Greene (Jun 24, 2020)

Dyllan Mills-Harte said:


> Please change mine to Dyllan Mills-Harten


You got it.


----------



## Dyllan (Jun 24, 2020)

Mike Greene said:


> You got it.


Appreciated!


----------



## creativeforge (Jun 24, 2020)

Mike Greene said:


> You got it.



Beat me to it!


----------



## Loïc D (Jun 28, 2020)

Hi, 
Could you change my username too to Loïc D. ?
Thanks a lot !


----------



## creativeforge (Jun 28, 2020)

Loïc D said:


> Hi,
> Could you change my username too to Loïc D. ?
> Thanks a lot !



Hi Loïc,

Ok, done!

André


----------



## Loïc D (Jun 28, 2020)

creativeforge said:


> Hi Loïc,
> 
> Ok, done!
> 
> André


So quick !
Thanks a lot :D


----------



## KarenR (Jul 7, 2020)

Hi! I’m new here and just read the new rules post. I don’t need to be anonymous and am always kind so I’ll make sure people know me. Can you change mine to KarenK ? Thank you so much!


----------



## Giscard Rasquin (Jul 7, 2020)

Morning,

if possible, could you change mine to Giscard Rasquin please?
Thanks! 😃


----------



## Serge Pavkin (Jul 8, 2020)

Hi,

please change mine to Serge Pavkin
Thanks)


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jul 8, 2020)

KarenK said:


> Hi! I’m new here and just read the new rules post. I don’t need to be anonymous and am always kind so I’ll make sure people know me. Can you change mine to KarenK ? Thank you so much!





Giscard Rasquin said:


> Morning,
> 
> if possible, could you change mine to Giscard Rasquin please?
> Thanks! 😃





Serge Pavkin said:


> Hi,
> 
> please change mine to Serge Pavkin
> Thanks)



Done. The new name looks great on you!


----------



## GC Nothern (Jul 14, 2020)

creativeforge said:


> Hi Loïc,
> 
> Ok, done!
> 
> André


Shot an email, but if mine could be GC Nothern, that’d be great.


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 14, 2020)

GC Nothern said:


> Shot an email, but if mine could be GC Nothern, that’d be great.



Yep, done!


----------



## Christopher Rocky (Jul 15, 2020)

I'd like to have my name associated away from said famous comedian. please change mine to:
Christopher Rocky
if that's too many characters (which is the problem i had before :D) 
ChristophrRocky
will do just fine


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 15, 2020)

Christopher Rocky said:


> I'd like to have my name associated away from said famous comedian. please change mine to:
> Christopher Rocky
> if that's too many characters (which is the problem i had before :D)
> ChristophrRocky
> will do just fine



How about this, now?


----------



## Christopher Rocky (Jul 15, 2020)

creativeforge said:


> How about this, now?


YES thankyou!


----------



## Pier (Jul 16, 2020)

Hi @creativeforge !

Could you change my username to simply Pier ?

Thanks!


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 16, 2020)

Pier said:


> Hi @creativeforge !
> 
> Could you change my username to simply Pier ?
> 
> Thanks!



It worked!


----------



## Pier (Jul 16, 2020)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## glittle (Jul 16, 2020)

Ha, I thought this was a non-serious thread, but it seems for real. I found it finding no way to change my username through the profile pages. Can it be changed to "glittle"?

Thanks much.


----------



## José Herring (Jul 16, 2020)

Could you change mine to José Herring? josejherring was only suppose to be temporary to see if I liked the place. It's been 15 years now. I think I'll stay awhile.


----------



## Mike Greene (Jul 17, 2020)

Done and done.


----------



## chillbot (Aug 8, 2020)

Could you change @JJP to JJFresh please and thanks.


----------



## JJP (Aug 9, 2020)

chillbot said:


> Could you change @JJP to JJFresh please and thanks.



C'mon @chillbot that's MC JJFresh.


----------



## Mornats (Aug 9, 2020)

I swear this thread is just one member changing their name over and over...


----------



## Mike Greene (Aug 9, 2020)

MC JJFresh said:


> C'mon @chillbot that's MC JJFresh.


I doubt JJP really wants that, but it's just too good to resist, so in a complete abuse of power, I'm doing it. 

(I'll change it back tomorrow.)


----------



## JJP (Aug 9, 2020)

Mike Greene said:


> I doubt JJP really wants that, but it's just too good to resist, so in a complete abuse of power, I'm doing it.
> 
> (I'll change it back tomorrow.)



Haha! Next chance I get, a drink or dessert is on me!


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 10, 2020)

MC JJFresh said:


> Haha! Next chance I get, a drink or dessert is on me!


I had to make a screenshot of this.


----------



## JJP (Aug 10, 2020)

Custom title now updated to reflect my new status, y'all.


----------



## Polkasound (Aug 10, 2020)

My girlfriend complains I'm resistant to change. I want to prove her wrong, so please change my username from Polkasound to Polkasound.


----------



## Mike Greene (Aug 10, 2020)

Done. Maybe not exactly as requested, but ...


----------



## chillbot (Aug 11, 2020)

chillbot said:


> I would like my username changed to "Rctec" please.


Why didn't this happen.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Aug 11, 2020)

chillbot said:


> Why didn't this happen.


better luck next time


----------



## J-M (Sep 18, 2020)

Oh mighty moderators, the changers of names! Hear my plea, @Mike Greene! I, lowly mortal, humbly request you to change my username to "J-M", for that is the name my fans know me by. Actually, 'tis a lie, for I have no fans. But the request still stands.


----------



## creativeforge (Sep 18, 2020)

J-M said:


> Oh mighty moderators, the changers of names! Hear my plea, @Mike Greene! I, lowly mortal, humbly request you to change my username to "J-M", for that is the name my fans know me by. Actually, 'tis a lie, for I have no fans. But the request still stands.



Oh mortal, your groveling was acknowledged and found wanting,. Still, your wish was granted due to our grand magnanimity. 

As you were... 

Enjoy your new identity!


----------



## J-M (Sep 18, 2020)

creativeforge said:


> Oh mortal, your groveling was acknowledged and found wanting,. Still, your wish was granted due to our grand magnanimity.
> 
> As you were...
> 
> Enjoy your new identity!



This foolish mortal offers his deepest apologies for his subpar groveling. And his deepest gratitude for such quick action.


----------



## creativeforge (Sep 18, 2020)

J-M said:


> This foolish mortal offers his deepest apologies for his subpar groveling. And his deepest gratitude for such quick action.



Your poor performance in groveling is seen as a virtue in these parts. Be all you can be, and nothing of what you're told you should be.

FREEEEEEEDOOOOOOM!

Hum. right.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Sep 18, 2020)

Get a room you two


----------



## CT (Sep 18, 2020)

Please change my username to "Jdiggity2" thank you.


----------



## Nate Johnson (Sep 20, 2020)

Hey guys, when you get a chance, would you mind changing my name to 'Nate Johnson' ? 

Thanks!


----------



## creativeforge (Sep 20, 2020)

Nate Johnson said:


> Hey guys, when you get a chance, would you mind changing my name to 'Nate Johnson' ?
> 
> Thanks!



Done!


----------



## Nate Johnson (Sep 20, 2020)

creativeforge said:


> Done!



thank you!!


----------



## vancomposer (Dec 6, 2020)

Please change my username to "vancomposer". Thank you!


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 6, 2020)

vancomposer said:


> Please change my username to "vancomposer". Thank you!



Done!


----------



## Dyllan (Dec 8, 2020)

Please change mine to "Dyllan", my full name doesn't fit.


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 8, 2020)

Dyllan said:


> Please change mine to "Dyllan", my full name doesn't fit.



You got it, Dyllan!


----------



## jezjez (Dec 25, 2020)

Hi, could I get my name changed to jezjez by any chance, didnt mean to register with my full name, thanks!


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 25, 2020)

jezjez said:


> Hi, could I get my name changed to jezjez by any chance, didnt mean to register with my full name, thanks!


Done!


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Dec 30, 2020)

Could I have my name changed to Henrik B. Jensen, please? 

Thanks!


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 30, 2020)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> Could I have my name changed to Henrik B. Jensen, please?
> 
> Thanks!


Done!


----------



## Pyllia (Dec 30, 2020)

Hello, could an admin please change my name to "Pyllia"? Thank you!


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 30, 2020)

Pyllia said:


> Hello, could an admin please change my name to "Pyllia"? Thank you!


You got it, Pyllia!


----------



## Pyllia (Dec 30, 2020)

creativeforge said:


> You got it, Pyllia!


Thanks!


----------



## gohrev (Feb 14, 2021)

Good day!  
Could you kindly change my nickname to "gohrev", please? Thanks a bunch in advance!


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Feb 14, 2021)

berlin87 said:


> Good day!
> Could you kindly change my nickname to "gohrev", please? Thanks a bunch in advance!


Then how will people know how old you are


----------



## ChristianM (Feb 14, 2021)

For me, it's OK!


----------



## creativeforge (Feb 14, 2021)

gohrev said:


> Good day!
> Could you kindly change my nickname to "gohrev", please? Thanks a bunch in advance!


Yes, done.


----------



## gohrev (Feb 14, 2021)

creativeforge said:


> Yes, done.


Thank you!!


----------



## Page Lyn Turner (Mar 18, 2021)

Can you please change my username to "Page Lyn Turner"? Thanks


----------



## creativeforge (Mar 18, 2021)

Page Lyn Turner said:


> Can you please change my username to "Page Lyn Turner"? Thanks


Done!


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Mar 18, 2021)

Page Lyn Turner said:


> Can you please change my username to "Page Lyn Turner"? Thanks


I dubbed thee PLT

I feel like that might be a vegetarian equivalent to bacon lettuce and tomato... Would it be pickles lettuce tomato?

Edit, what am I talking about You're literally a page turner, pun intended


----------



## Page Lyn Turner (Mar 18, 2021)

ProfoundSilence said:


> I dubbed thee PLT
> 
> I feel like that might be a vegetarian equivalent to bacon lettuce and tomato... Would it be pickles lettuce tomato?
> 
> Edit, what am I talking about You're literally a page turner, pun intended





ProfoundSilence said:


> I dubbed thee PLT
> 
> I feel like that might be a vegetarian equivalent to bacon lettuce and tomato... Would it be pickles lettuce tomato?
> 
> Edit, what am I talking about You're literally a page turner, pun intended



Do you know how stressful is to be a lean page turner? puns all intended


----------



## Nimrod7 (Mar 24, 2021)

creativeforge said:


> Done!


ignore, ignore!! :D Fellow kgdrum made my day!


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 24, 2021)

Nimrod7 said:


> Hey creativeforge,
> 
> if you have a chance can you please replace Nimrod7 with my full name "Bill Kastanakis"?
> Thank you so much in advanced for your help!


Well imo Nimrod7 or any kind of Nimrod is just so memorable,are you sure?


----------



## Nimrod7 (Mar 24, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> Well imo Nimrod7 or any kind of Nimrod is just so memorable,are you sure?


thanks! I will let it be then!! :D


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 24, 2021)

Nimrod7 said:


> ignore, ignore!! :D Fellow kgdrum made my day!


Well either way even if you change your user name you will always be a Nimrod to me! lol 😂


----------



## creativeforge (Mar 24, 2021)

Nimrod7 said:


> thanks! I will let it be then!! :D


Hi Bill, should I or shouldn't I change your username?


----------



## Nimrod7 (Mar 24, 2021)

creativeforge said:


> Hi Bill, should I or shouldn't I change your username?


Abort abort!! 
my apologies creativeforge for the disruption.


----------



## creativeforge (Mar 25, 2021)

Nimrod7 said:


> Abort abort!!
> my apologies creativeforge for the disruption.


Well, ok then.  

BTW, if you are interested in music generating software (your signature), you may want to check this thread. There are others like you on this forum: 






Music Making Tools, or Tools Making Music?


Dear composer friends, I'm hoping I've posted this in the right section! I have recently completed a Masters course in 'Sound for the Moving Image' at Glasgow School of Art (UK). My final dissertation/thesis was a research project on media composers, music technology and artificial intelligence...




vi-control.net





All the best!


----------



## tmhuud (Mar 25, 2021)

I'm sure some folks are perfectly at home with their name.









Predators (2010)


A mercenary reluctantly leads a motley crew of warriors who soon come to realize they've been captured and deposited on an alien planet by an unknown nemesis. With the exception of a peculiar physician, they are all cold-blooded killers, convicts, death squad members... hunters who have now...




letterboxd.com


----------



## Nimrod7 (Mar 25, 2021)

creativeforge said:


> BTW, if you are interested in music generating software (your signature), you may want to check this thread. There are others like you on this forum:


Ohh, thank you! Didn't know about it!


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Mar 26, 2021)

Hello @creativeforge !
Could you please change my username to Emmanuel Rousseau ?
Thanks! And thanks for your work on the forum


----------



## creativeforge (Mar 26, 2021)

whitewasteland said:


> Hello @creativeforge !
> Could you please change my username to Emmanuel Rousseau ?
> Thanks! And thanks for your work on the forum


Bonjour Emmanuel, 

Done! 

Andre


----------



## Lassi Tani (Mar 26, 2021)

Hello @creativeforge ! I don't like my username anymore. Could you change it to:

Lassi Tani

Thank you in advance and thank you for the great work!
Best wishes,
Lassi


----------



## creativeforge (Mar 26, 2021)

Lassi Tani said:


> Hello @creativeforge ! I don't like my username anymore. Could you change it to:
> 
> Lassi Tani
> 
> ...


Done!


----------



## Lassi Tani (Mar 26, 2021)

creativeforge said:


> Done!


Thank you sir! 😀


----------



## Crowe (May 26, 2021)

Hi CF! Could you please change my name to Crowe?

Thanks for your work ^^.


----------



## creativeforge (May 26, 2021)

Crowe said:


> Hi CF! Could you please change my name to Crowe?
> 
> Thanks for your work ^^.


Done!


----------



## turnerofwheels (Jun 6, 2021)

Hello @creativeforge if you get a chance could you please change my name to turnerofwheels?
I'm not exactly sure what I was thinking three years ago when I made an account in all capital letters... at the time I wasn't imagining shouting my name everytime I made a post


----------



## creativeforge (Jun 6, 2021)

turnerofwheels said:


> Hello @creativeforge if you get a chance could you please change my name to turnerofwheels?
> I'm not exactly sure what I was thinking three years ago when I made an account in all capital letters... at the time I wasn't imagining shouting my name everytime I made a post


Yes, done!  You could also be Shane Turner... 

Peace,

Andre


----------



## turnerofwheels (Jun 6, 2021)

creativeforge said:


> Yes, done!  You could also be Shane Turner...
> 
> Peace,
> 
> Andre


Thank you!


----------



## Komponisten (Aug 3, 2021)

Hi @creativeforge,

Can I please have my username changed to: Komponisten

Thanks in advance.


----------



## creativeforge (Aug 3, 2021)

Komponisten said:


> Hi @creativeforge,
> 
> Can I please have my username changed to: Komponisten
> 
> Thanks in advance.


OK, done! I sent you a confirmation email, so please disregard.

Regards,

Andre


----------



## Komponisten (Aug 3, 2021)

Hi Andre,

Thank you very much.


----------



## Savepoint (Aug 4, 2021)

Hello @creativeforge !

I’d like to change my name to “Savepoint” if possible. Thank you so much!


----------



## creativeforge (Aug 4, 2021)

Savepoint said:


> Hello @creativeforge !
> 
> I’d like to change my name to “Savepoint” if possible. Thank you so much!


Hi Savepoint, done!


----------



## Savepoint (Aug 4, 2021)

creativeforge said:


> Hi Savepoint, done!


Ahhh thank you!! Off I go! 👑


----------



## Joel Wilkinson (Aug 10, 2021)

@creativeforge 

Would any of the usernames: Joel Wilkinson, JWilkinson, jwilkinsonmusic be available? Would you potentially be able to change my username to whichever one is available?

Thank you so much!


----------



## creativeforge (Aug 10, 2021)

hojo9595 said:


> @creativeforge
> 
> Would any of the usernames: Joel Wilkinson, JWilkinson, jwilkinsonmusic be available? Would you potentially be able to change my username to whichever one is available?
> 
> Thank you so much!


Hi Joel, yes all three are available. Which one do you want?


----------



## Joel Wilkinson (Aug 10, 2021)

creativeforge said:


> Hi Joel, yes all three are available. Which one do you want?


Ah Joel Wilkinson would be my preference thanks!


----------



## creativeforge (Aug 10, 2021)

Joel Wilkinson said:


> Joel Wilkinson


Done!


----------



## Joel Wilkinson (Aug 10, 2021)

You're a legend, thanks so much!


----------



## CT (Sep 3, 2021)

Hello, this username does not suit me anymore, could I now be Michaelt?


----------



## creativeforge (Sep 3, 2021)

Michaelt (aka Mike T) said:


> Hello, this username does not suit me anymore, could I now be Michaelt?


OK, done. A tag will appear with your username for a while, though, to clarify your status.

Regards,

Andre


----------



## José Herring (Sep 4, 2021)

Michaelt (aka Mike T) said:


> Hello, this username does not suit me anymore, could I now be Michaelt?


Was kinda' hoping you'd change it to Mr. T.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 4, 2021)

You fool!


----------



## Kent (Sep 4, 2021)

Michaelt (aka Mike T) said:


> Hello, this username does not suit me anymore, could I now be Michaelt?


My Cult


----------



## CT (Sep 4, 2021)

José Herring said:


> Was kinda' hoping you'd change it to Mr. T.


I do pity fools....

Something worth noting, maybe it's already been brought up, but if you sign in anew during this interim "aka" period, you need to type that full thing in as your username, or it won't be recognized.


----------



## creativeforge (Sep 4, 2021)

Michaelt (aka Mike T) said:


> I do pity fools....
> 
> Something worth noting, maybe it's already been brought up, but if you sign in anew during this interim "aka" period, you need to type that full thing in as your username, or it won't be recognized.


Ah good to know. Makes sense. Have you tried your email address though? That's permanent.


----------



## Mike Greene (Sep 4, 2021)

I fixed it. The "aka Mike T" is supposed to go in Profile Info > Custom Title.


----------



## creativeforge (Sep 4, 2021)

Mike Greene said:


> I fixed it. The "aka Mike T" is supposed to go in Profile Info > Custom Title.


Thanks Mike! So THAT's where it goes. I didn't see that. My apologies.



Michaelt said:


> Something worth noting, maybe it's already been brought up, but if you sign in anew during this interim "aka" period, you need to type that full thing in as your username, or it won't be recognized.


@Michaelt ► Try loging in using only your username from now on, it should work (without the aka)!

Regards,

Andre


----------



## Mike Greene (Sep 11, 2021)

@Michaelt - I added the "aka Mike T" so that people will know you're the same guy. If you delete it, it defeats the purpose.

General rule - If we change your name, we're going to add the "Formerly ..." thing under your name. Please leave that as is for a couple months. If you can't deal with that, then don't ask for a name change. I'm not interested in running a forum where everyone is operating under aliases.


----------



## CT (Sep 11, 2021)

Good grief. Ok then. I'll do my best to deal with it.


----------



## mpet (Dec 29, 2021)

Hey, @creativeforge !

Would you mind changing my username to "mpet"?

Thank you for all that you do here, and Happy New Year  !


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 29, 2021)

mpet said:


> Hey, @creativeforge !
> 
> Would you mind changing my username to "mpet"?
> 
> Thank you for all that you do here, and Happy New Year  !



OK done!


----------



## Kent (Jan 3, 2022)

@creativeforge 

Please change my name to *Kent* at your convenience.

Thanks!


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 3, 2022)

Kent said:


> @creativeforge
> 
> Please change my name to *Kent* at your convenience.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Kent,

You are now Kent! 

Andre


----------



## Mike Greene (Jan 3, 2022)

Kent said:


> @creativeforge
> 
> Please change my name to *Kent* at your convenience.
> 
> Thanks!





creativeforge said:


> Hi Kent,
> 
> You are now Kent!
> 
> Andre


Don't forget to add "aka kmasters" (or something similar) for a month or two. (I already did it for Kent.) Otherwise these name changes get confusing. (It's not necessary for new members with no history.)


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 3, 2022)

Mike Greene said:


> Don't forget to add "aka kmasters" (or something similar) for a month or two. (I already did it for Kent.) Otherwise these name changes get confusing. (It's not necessary for new members with no history.)


Right, thanks for the reminder, Mike!


----------



## emptyvessel (Jan 25, 2022)

what a handy thread, was just wondering how I get this sorted. @creativeforge hi Andre, a small change but I've been going by emptyvessel rather than Empty Vessel for quite a while, would be great to have my profile here in line with that if possible.  
#firstworldproblems


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 25, 2022)

emptyvessel said:


> what a handy thread, was just wondering how I get this sorted. @creativeforge hi Andre, a small change but I've been going by emptyvessel rather than Empty Vessel for quite a while, would be great to have my profile here in line with that if possible.
> #firstworldproblems


OK done.  Try to keep the "aka" there for at least 30 days, please? To ensure continuity.


----------



## emptyvessel (Jan 25, 2022)

creativeforge said:


> OK done.  Try to keep the "aka" there for at least 30 days, please? To ensure continuity.


yeah of course, not a problem. Very much appreciated :D


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Apr 14, 2022)

Hi @creativeforge !

Could you name me Lionel Schmitt? With or without space, doesn't matter, don't know how the system works.

Already put in aka DarkestShadow. Forever because I'll forget to remove it


----------



## creativeforge (Apr 14, 2022)

Lionel Schmitt said:


> Hi @creativeforge !
> 
> Could you name me Lionel Schmitt? With or without space, doesn't matter, don't know how the system works.
> 
> Already put in aka DarkestShadow. Forever because I'll forget to remove it


Done!


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Apr 14, 2022)

creativeforge said:


> Done!


Thank you very much!


----------



## EKo2 (Apr 14, 2022)

Hi @creativeforge !

Could you name me EKo2? Thanks in advance!


----------



## creativeforge (Apr 14, 2022)

EKo2 said:


> Hi @creativeforge !
> 
> Could you name me EKo2? Thanks in advance!


You got it, 

Andre


----------



## EKo2 (Apr 14, 2022)

Thank you!


----------



## Benbln (Apr 15, 2022)

Hey @creativeforge, 

Could you please change my name to Benbln? 

Hope that’s alright. Thanks in advance!


----------



## creativeforge (Apr 15, 2022)

Benbln said:


> Hey @creativeforge,
> 
> Could you please change my name to Benbln?
> 
> Hope that’s alright. Thanks in advance!


Done.

Guys, PLEASE leave the "aka former name" on your account for 30 days.

@EKo2 - please read this. ▲ Thanks!

Many thanks!

Andre
VIC Tech support


----------



## craig.wentworth.music (Jun 29, 2022)

Hello @creativeforge -- I see that you are the changer of all usernames...

I am going for some branding consistency and hoping to have my username changed to craig.wentworth.music ... Possible?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## creativeforge (Jun 29, 2022)

craig.wentworth.music said:


> Hello @creativeforge -- I see that you are the changer of all usernames...
> 
> I am going for some branding consistency and hoping to have my username changed to craig.wentworth.music ... Possible?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi Craig,

You got it! 

Regards,

Andre
VIC Tech support
Changer of Usernames


----------



## iMovieShout (Aug 30, 2022)

Hi there,
I've decided its probably about time to change my username to correctly reflect my studio name.

So, please can you change my username to iMovieShout please.

With thanks,
Jonathan
Shouting Sound & Motion Productions
iMovieShout.com


----------



## creativeforge (Aug 30, 2022)

iMovieShout said:


> Hi there,
> I've decided its probably about time to change my username to correctly reflect my studio name.
> 
> So, please can you change my username to iMovieShout please.
> ...


Done! Please leave the note "aka" on display for about a month so people know when they see your new name "Ah, it's that guy." 

Andre


----------



## iMovieShout (Aug 30, 2022)

creativeforge said:


> Done! Please leave the note "aka" on display for about a month so people know when they see your new name "Ah, it's that guy."
> 
> Andre


Many thanks


----------



## Radim H. (Sep 6, 2022)

Hi, Andre

Could you change my username to just " Radim H. " whenever convenient?

Thanks for you help,
R


----------



## creativeforge (Sep 6, 2022)

Radim H. said:


> Hi, Andre
> 
> Could you change my username to just " Radim H. " whenever convenient?
> 
> ...


Done!


----------



## Radim H. (Sep 6, 2022)

creativeforge said:


> Done!


Thank you!


----------



## Coffee-Milk (Sep 28, 2022)

Hello Andre! May I request my name to be changed to "Coffee-Milk" whenever it's conevenient? 

Thank you!


----------



## creativeforge (Sep 29, 2022)

Coffee-Milk said:


> Hello Andre! May I request my name to be changed to "Coffee-Milk" whenever it's conevenient?
> 
> Thank you!


ok done! You know the dril,, yes? Leave the note "formerly known as" for 2 to 3 weeks so people can recall you.

Regards,

Andre


----------



## Coffee-Milk (Sep 29, 2022)

creativeforge said:


> ok done! You know the dril,, yes? Leave the note "formerly known as" for 2 to 3 weeks so people can recall you.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Andre


Yes, I'll do that. Thank you so much!


----------



## Øivind (Oct 28, 2022)

I would like to request a forum name change from "oivind_rosvold" to "Øivind" if possible


----------



## creativeforge (Oct 28, 2022)

Øivind said:


> I would like to request a forum name change from "oivind_rosvold" to "Øivind" if possible


OK, and please leave the aka mention under your name for at least 3 weeks (considering your number of posts and seniority)?

Regards,

Andre


----------



## Øivind (Oct 28, 2022)

Thanks! Will do


----------



## Joe Grant (Oct 31, 2022)

Hello @creativeforge - I'd like to change my username to Joe Grant if available?


----------



## creativeforge (Oct 31, 2022)

Joe Grant said:


> Hello @creativeforge - I'd like to change my username to Joe Grant if available?


Hi Joe, done!

Based on your volume of posts, please keep the (aka...) note for at least 2 weeks, please?

Regards,

Andre

-------------------
VIC Tech support
-------------------


----------



## Joe Grant (Oct 31, 2022)

creativeforge said:


> Hi Joe, done!
> 
> Based on your volume of posts, please keep the (aka...) note for at least 2 weeks, please?
> 
> ...


Thank you! Will do.


----------



## Conor (Friday at 7:17 AM)

Hi Andre,

Could you change my username to simply "Conor" when convenient?

Thank you!


----------



## Quasar (Friday at 7:34 AM)

If you speak of the pompitous of love, some people might call you Maurice.


----------



## creativeforge (Friday at 8:19 AM)

Conor said:


> Hi Andre,
> 
> Could you change my username to simply "Conor" when convenient?
> 
> Thank you!


Hi Conor,

Done. Please leave the "aka" mention visible for a couple weeks so people know you are that member. 

You could use your signature to include your motto. 

Regards,

André


----------



## Evil Danbo (Friday at 1:26 PM)

Hi Andre! can i change my nickname to *Evil Danbo*?


Thanks!


----------



## Nullhertz (Friday at 7:08 PM)

Hi Andre, could you change my username to "Nullhertz"? 

Thank you!


----------



## creativeforge (Friday at 7:14 PM)

Reasy said:


> Hi Andre, could you change my username to "Nullhertz"?
> 
> Thank you!


OK, like I tell most people, please leave the mention (aka Reasy) for 2 weeks. 

Andre


----------



## kgdrum (Friday at 8:06 PM)

@creativeforge

Andre- just out of curiosity when someone changes their name does their previous posts under the old name all get changed to the new name?


----------



## creativeforge (Friday at 8:11 PM)

kgdrum said:


> @creativeforge
> 
> Andre- just out of curiosity when someone changes their name does their previous posts under the old name all get changed to the new name?


It all changes to the new name. Depending on the number of posts and membership length, it is necessary to include an ("aka"...) under the new name. Otherwise it would be a bit of mayhem. 

Thoughts?

Andre


----------



## kgdrum (Friday at 8:21 PM)

creativeforge said:


> It all changes to the new name. Depending on the number of posts and membership length, it is necessary to include an ("aka"...) under the new name. Otherwise it would be a bit of mayhem.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Andre


As always no thought,I was just curious.

Thanks


----------

